# Renato Pozzetto compie 80 anni



## fabri47 (14 Luglio 2020)

Buon compleanno *Renato Pozzetto*! L'attore milanese oggi, martedì 14 luglio, compie *80 anni*. Dagli inizi al cabaret con Cochi, fino all'approdo sul grande schermo con tantissimi film memorabili come "La Casa Stregata", "*Il Ragazzo di Campagna*" e "Da Grande", Pozzetto è stato un grande innovatore nel campo della comicità portando al grande pubblico un nuovo tipo di ironia, semplice, originale ed anche surreale.

*Stasera in prima serata su Rete 4, per celebrare il suo compleanno, va in onda "Il Ragazzo di Campagna" e a seguire "Non Più di Uno".
*


----------



## fabri47 (14 Luglio 2020)

Auguri Renato!


----------



## fabri47 (14 Luglio 2020)

Questa poi...


----------



## Manue (14 Luglio 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Buon compleanno *Renato Pozzetto*! L'attore milanese oggi, martedì 14 luglio, compie *80 anni*. Dagli inizi al cabaret con Cochi, fino all'approdo sul grande schermo con tantissimi film memorabili come "La Casa Stregata", "*Il Ragazzo di Campagna*" e "Da Grande", Pozzetto è stato un grande innovatore nel campo della comicità portando al grande pubblico un nuovo tipo di ironia, semplice, originale ed anche surreale.



Idolo...
quante risate coi suoi film!


----------



## fabri47 (14 Luglio 2020)

*Stasera in prima serata su Rete 4, per celebrare il suo compleanno, va in onda "Il Ragazzo di Campagna" e a seguire "Non Più di Uno".*


----------



## Tsitsipas (14 Luglio 2020)

Per me è il numero uno in assoluto


----------



## Milanforever26 (14 Luglio 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Buon compleanno *Renato Pozzetto*! L'attore milanese oggi, martedì 14 luglio, compie *80 anni*. Dagli inizi al cabaret con Cochi, fino all'approdo sul grande schermo con tantissimi film memorabili come "La Casa Stregata", "*Il Ragazzo di Campagna*" e "Da Grande", Pozzetto è stato un grande innovatore nel campo della comicità portando al grande pubblico un nuovo tipo di ironia, semplice, originale ed anche surreale.
> 
> *Stasera in prima serata su Rete 4, per celebrare il suo compleanno, va in onda "Il Ragazzo di Campagna" e a seguire "Non Più di Uno".
> *



Sempre adorato, proprio per quella sua semplicità e ironia spontanea..un grandissimo, solo Villaggio meglio di lui


----------



## admin (14 Luglio 2020)

Grandissimo. Ma come dice spesso Toby, registrate tutto, che a breve potrebbe calare la censura definitiva


----------



## Swaitak (14 Luglio 2020)

Auguri Renato!
Fantozzi,Banfi,Pozzetto hanno prodotto film senza tempo ,roba che non esiste più da anni.


----------



## Super_Lollo (14 Luglio 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Questa poi...



Rido ancora oggi come la prima volta.... " sembra una gamba "


----------



## willcoyote85 (14 Luglio 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Grandissimo. Ma come dice spesso Toby, registrate tutto, che a breve potrebbe calare la censura definitiva



ci sono certe battute in questi film che adesso sarebbero davero censurate. parecchie sui ***** in particolare.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (14 Luglio 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Grandissimo. Ma come dice spesso Toby, registrate tutto, che a breve potrebbe calare la censura definitiva



Controlliamo stasera il ragazzo di Campagna se hanno censurato qualcosa... tipo la scena del gay o degli insulti alla Maria Rosa...


----------



## mandraghe (14 Luglio 2020)




----------



## fabri47 (14 Luglio 2020)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> ci sono certe battute in questi film che adesso sarebbero davero censurate. parecchie sui ***** in particolare.


In Roba da Ricchi, film di cui ho postato una scena nei primi post, c'è una parte dove la principessa chiama ".rocio" a Pozzetto che fa il prete e lui la stende con un pugno. Oggi se un film avesse una scena del genere, ci sarebbe l'indignazione generale di associazioni LGBT e femministe, sicuro al 100%, oltre ad un caos mediatico senza eguali. Basti vedere quello che hanno fatto ad Amadeus solo per aver detto che la fidanzata di Valentino Rossi sta "un passo indietro" rispetto a lui.


----------



## fabri47 (14 Luglio 2020)

Stasera tutti a vedere Il Ragazzo di Campagna  .


----------



## smallball (14 Luglio 2020)

Auguriiii!!! Taaaacccc


----------



## Route66 (14 Luglio 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Buon compleanno *Renato Pozzetto*! L'attore milanese oggi, martedì 14 luglio, compie *80 anni*. Dagli inizi al cabaret con Cochi, fino all'approdo sul grande schermo con tantissimi film memorabili come "La Casa Stregata", "*Il Ragazzo di Campagna*" e "Da Grande", Pozzetto è stato un grande innovatore nel campo della comicità portando al grande pubblico un nuovo tipo di ironia, semplice, originale ed anche surreale.
> 
> *Stasera in prima serata su Rete 4, per celebrare il suo compleanno, va in onda "Il Ragazzo di Campagna" e a seguire "Non Più di Uno".
> *



"Vino cartonato taac!"
Tanti auguri Renato!


----------



## willcoyote85 (14 Luglio 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> In Roba da Ricchi, film di cui ho postato una scena nei primi post, c'è una parte dove la principessa chiama ".rocio" a Pozzetto che fa il prete e lui la stende con un pugno. Oggi se un film avesse una scena del genere, ci sarebbe l'indignazione generale di associazioni LGBT e femministe, sicuro al 100%, oltre ad un caos mediatico senza eguali. Basti vedere quello che hanno fatto ad Amadeus solo per aver detto che la fidanzata di Valentino Rossi sta "un passo indietro" rispetto a lui.



proprio a quello pensavo. ma a decine... nel ragazzo di campagna quando arriva "margherita" o ricky e barabba quando alla fine picchia il ********* e gli frega i vestiti...


----------



## Raryof (14 Luglio 2020)

Enorme, visti tantissimi dei suoi film in vhs (registrati negli anni 90), visti e rivisti, Le comiche l'avrò visto non so quante volte ma ne ha fatti talmenti tanti che è inutile elencarli tutti.
Questa scena non la ricordano in tanti (la prima quando vanno a teatro), per me esilarante, poi dimostra che coppia infinita e surreale formava con un altro genio come Villaggio







come tipo di attore, soprattutto nelle parti in cui aveva a che fare con i gay come in questa scena (spessissimo derisi e presi letteralmente per il culo), ad oggi sarebbe stato scomodo, molto scomodo, ma ha rappresentato un'altra Italia, migliore e surreale come lui, il migliore in quel genere di comicità che oggi non esiste più o è solo trash puro.


----------



## fabri47 (14 Luglio 2020)

I film con Villaggio il top. Si parla troppo di Cochi e Renato, ma nulla a che vedere con l'accoppiata Pozzetto e Villaggio. Due geni!


----------



## Mika (14 Luglio 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Grandissimo. Ma come dice spesso Toby, registrate tutto, che a breve potrebbe calare la censura definitiva



Proprio vero. Tra un poco i film suoi, di Villaggio, di Banfi non li faranno più in TV.


----------



## Ruuddil23 (14 Luglio 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Buon compleanno *Renato Pozzetto*! L'attore milanese oggi, martedì 14 luglio, compie *80 anni*. Dagli inizi al cabaret con Cochi, fino all'approdo sul grande schermo con tantissimi film memorabili come "La Casa Stregata", "*Il Ragazzo di Campagna*" e "Da Grande", Pozzetto è stato un grande innovatore nel campo della comicità portando al grande pubblico un nuovo tipo di ironia, semplice, originale ed anche surreale.
> 
> *Stasera in prima serata su Rete 4, per celebrare il suo compleanno, va in onda "Il Ragazzo di Campagna" e a seguire "Non Più di Uno".
> *



Grandissimo Renato. In coppia con Celentano esplosivo.


----------



## fabri47 (14 Luglio 2020)

Sto guardando il film su rete 4, nessuna censura fortunatamente, nemmeno la scena dell'omosessuale  . Dopotutto, rete 4 è il canale più conservatore e di destra ci mancherebbe altro. Inoltre, hanno messo il bollettino verde  . Grazie Mediaset!


----------



## AntaniPioco (14 Luglio 2020)

I film di pozzetto sono semplici, ma profondi, tutti cult. Una comicità senza tempi. Nessun film comico/commedia dei giorni d'oggi rimane nell'immaginario come film tipo il ragazzo di campagna.

Viva pozzetto!


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (14 Luglio 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Buon compleanno *Renato Pozzetto*! L'attore milanese oggi, martedì 14 luglio, compie *80 anni*. Dagli inizi al cabaret con Cochi, fino all'approdo sul grande schermo con tantissimi film memorabili come "La Casa Stregata", "*Il Ragazzo di Campagna*" e "Da Grande", Pozzetto è stato un grande innovatore nel campo della comicità portando al grande pubblico un nuovo tipo di ironia, semplice, originale ed anche surreale.
> 
> *Stasera in prima serata su Rete 4, per celebrare il suo compleanno, va in onda "Il Ragazzo di Campagna" e a seguire "Non Più di Uno".
> *



Il migliore della generazione dei comici de Milan.

L'apoteosi della comicità _deadpan_ italiana.


----------



## Zenos (19 Luglio 2020)

A me fa impazzire lui è peggio di me con Adrianone.


----------

